# Nailer recall



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Hart 18 gauge, 2" Brad nailers sold at Walmart have been recalled due to faulty contact sensor. Return to the store for refund.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Imagine that


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't expect many here to own one, but I don't want anyone injured.


----------

